# Day four post lobectomy



## Carmen315 (May 17, 2013)

I had my left thyroid lobe removed and about a third of my right lobe removed 4 days ago. I have hashimotos and my FNA kept coming back indeterminate. I am absolutely certain that going through with this surgery was the right thing to do. I feel like I'm better now with most of my thyroid gone. Obviously I'm not recovered yet and energy levels remain to be seen. But having been severely hypothyroid before I feel like I'll be able to deal. I've continued my levothyroxine. I know it sounds weird, but does anyone else feel better without their thyroid?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you'll find the vats majority of posters in these forums will report feeling significantly better without a thyroid.


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I'm glad you are feeling good!

I had a TT in August,and I absolutely feel better. I had multinodular goiter with large nodules and no major symptoms. The pathology on mine was benign, but they did say the thyroid was inflamed, which my endo says was a sign of an immune system related issue, though I never got any more specific diagnosis than that. My thyroid hormone levels had always tested within normal range before the surgery. But, I definitely notice a difference in my energy level now. In fact I remember posting on this board before my surgery, saying I felt fine, and Joplin said she thought I would feel better after surgery, and she was right. Looking back, there was probably some fatigue that I was attributing to life circumstances that was actually thyroid related. Good luck with your recovery and I hope you continue to feel better and better.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I definitely feel better...and to the best of my knowledge, I did not have Hashi's or Graves. Labs were always "fine" or "normal" but I had symptoms. Then cancer, then removal, and I feel great!


----------

